# Where to find used railroad ties?



## Patriot44 (Nov 13, 2016)

Reaching out to a dude on Craigslist, just looking for a backup plan for a project. I see landscaping compainies selling them for 10-12, but hoping to go cheaper. 

Kennesaw area. 

Thanks as always.


----------



## Bigtimber (Nov 13, 2016)

Heard quite a few folks around here getting old ones when the railroad replaces them....right at the  sight of repair work.  I know two men personally that got all they wanted for free that way. They had to take the good with bad but they got what they needed.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bigtimber said:


> Heard quite a few folks around here getting old ones when the railroad replaces them....right at the  sight of repair work.  I know two men personally that got all they wanted for free that way. They had to take the good with bad but they got what they needed.


Just make sure to get permission from the RR. When they did the track thru Colbert, there was a sign on the stack of old ties warning that they were property of the RR and they would prosecute theives. My nephew wanted some for a backstop for a firing range.


----------



## GA native (Nov 14, 2016)

The only place I've seen them is Home Depot. $15 a piece.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 14, 2016)

You can get them thru Lowe's too...not about about price. I imagine it'd be comparable to HD.


----------



## Stroker (Nov 17, 2016)

Midwest Railroad Tie Sales. Several years ago I bought 96 best grade cross ties from them for $5 when the RR was replacing ties locally. They had a contractor grading them and banding them in bundles of 16, he even loaded them. Cost is determined by how many you buy. You can contact them to see if they have any ties for sale locally. Call (800) 769-8437 and ask for Rachel.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Bump for spring. I have sent messages to two different folks on Cragslist and no response. I am trying not to have to pay for 6X6's @ $25 ea.

Willing to travel an hour or so from Kennesaw area.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Minner said:


> Ringgold is about an hour or so north of Kennesaw - I don't know if that's too far. There are a couple of places there that sell them. Ace Hardware had them a few years ago. I bought about a half dozen for a small project I had.
> 
> Junior's Building Materials http://www.juniorsbuildingmaterials.com/ had  them in large bundles stacked in front of their store.
> 
> Sorry but I don't know the prices at either store



Thank you, Minner! Ringold is not far away at all.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 26, 2017)

All the ones I have seen around here look like crap. I needed some for a project around the house. I ended up going a totally different route. You'll need to find somewhere that has some Grade A ones for sure if that's the route you want to go.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've gotten them from Ladd's farm supply in Cartersville before.  

http://www.laddsfarmsupplycartersville.com/home.html


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 26, 2017)

bassboy1 said:


> I've gotten them from Ladd's farm supply in Cartersville before.
> 
> http://www.laddsfarmsupplycartersville.com/home.html


Was headed there today and got pulled away. Thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Yep.. Was going to say Ladds


----------



## transfixer (Apr 27, 2017)

Contract Services in Hiram usually has them, not sure about price, but they are usually reasonable on their stuff.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks again yall, I went out to Ladd's this morning.  #1's are $14 and #2's are $11, FYI


----------

